# electrolytes for calf



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Does any one have a home made receipe for calf electrolytes? I have a 4 week old calf bought it at auction when it was a week old. Calf is still eatting , but didnt get enough to drink for a couple days and seems sluggish,, didnt know if there was a homemade receipe. My jersey heifer is nursing him but he doesnt seem to be getting enough now, and doesnt always go down to water tub with the rest of them. I now have him hook to the porch and feeding him frozen (now Thawed) jersey milk, didnt know if there is something else I could do for him.


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

2 tps. baking soda
2 tps. salt
8 tablesppons honey
1 gal. water(warm)


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would make water conveniently available for the calf and leave everything else as is. If a calf doesn't have scours do not wake up the devil!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I would give him a fortified b complex shot , it will help with his appetite. Is the water tub low enough for him to drink easily? I have 1 that I had to get a different tub so it could frink easier out of as the others were too tall. How many times does he get to nurse during the day? He should be getting enough with 3 mursings a day to keep him hydrated, plus water. Good luck


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

one day responce use it it made both my calves turn rather quick then the white one stopped eatting and died but the other one i gave that to is doing great

id try that


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

he nurses ay time he wants, water tub is low enough but notice pigs drive off the bigger cows so figure he doesnt come down,, Did make a up a batch from receipe (thank you).
He is eatting plenty of grass and hay. I am going to pick him up grain tomorrow, Been milking jersey out today and feeding him all of that. he looks better today than yetserday have him tethered next to proch so can see him at all times.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=259861


----------

